# ABS Fault - 2001 Jetta GLX VR6



## njf520 (May 31, 2003)

When I am just coming to a stop (near idle) or when i am just pulling away from being at a stop (just picking up the clutch), i get an ABS Fault warning on my dash, as well as illumination of the ABS light on the dash and the ASR light on the dash. A couple of times, this has even caused the car to stall. This will happen, maybe, once or twice every ten minutes for a few days. Then it will stop for a month or two. Then come back.
My battery is not new (maybe 3-4years old).
Any advice?
Thanks!
njf


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: ABS Fault - 2001 Jetta GLX VR6 (njf520)*

You need to find a VAG-COM to scan the car with. Or take it to a shop that can scan it with some other high end scanner with VIN entry (Snap-On Solus or Modus, MAC, etc.) that can scan the ABS computer. Your culprit could be anything from a bad ABS sensor(s) to a busted ABS module.


----------

